# DelCraft 12' (Edit) Now With Pictures



## JFlanagan (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

New to the site and I am so glad to have found you, Ive fished my whole life but this is my first boat. I purchased the boat last night for what I think was to much but it is what it is. So this is what I got for 750.

Boat: Delcraft 12', Model: 125V, Ser: B2616
Motor: 1971 9.5 hp Johnson, Model: 9R-71R, Ser: J3409323
Trailer: Tee Nee
Extras: 2 Swivel Seats and the Anchor

I Cannot seam to find any information on the boat which is my major concern, I did purchase it last night but I was up all night looking for any information I could find and Ive come up with nothing.

Any information would be extremely helpful on any of the above. Pics too come on Saturday after I pick it up, the trailer tires had dry rot.

Thanks Guys
Josh


----------



## JPFX (Feb 23, 2012)

IMO, I think you got a good deal as long as the motor runs. I am basing this on what I have seen on Craigslist and some of the 'for sale' sections in some of the fishing forumns I visit.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like you have a slice of boat building history...it was a Canadian company based in Barrie Ontario - the company was forced to closed in 1970. 

Check out this article....https://www.acbs.ca/Classicboat-Magazine/Classicboat-Articles/delcraft/


----------



## JFlanagan (Feb 23, 2012)

That is a really interesting Article though it says nothing about Aluminum Boats, I'm curious if it is even a delcraft?


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 23, 2012)

It's possible they built a couple before they went under...any of their boats would be rare to come by - being such a small company...I did find a couple other people mentioning online of having an aluminum deal craft and having a hard time finding info, just like you. My guess is they did make a few before they closed down.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 23, 2012)

Delcraft, rather.


----------



## JFlanagan (Feb 24, 2012)

Very Excited, Im picking it up in the AM, Ill post some Pictures By noon if anyone is interested!


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 24, 2012)

Look forward to it - congrats!


----------



## JFlanagan (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are some Pics, What do you guys think?

Sorry if there are any doubles, I lost track!

Josh


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice...looks like you have the same motor I have. 

Beefy lookin little trailer.


----------



## JFlanagan (Feb 25, 2012)

I matched The Model Number on the Boat: 12SV to a Delhi ?


----------



## JFlanagan (Feb 25, 2012)

Any other input?


----------



## jdret (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a nice boat, but that TeeNee trailer is the real gem in that deal.


----------



## jigngrub (Mar 3, 2012)

A big concern of mine would be that your boat doesn't have any floatation foam. which means it will sink to the bottom if swamped or in a accident.

A second concern would be, how much does it leak... especially since it doesn't have floatation foam.

Safe boating is not overrated!

What's up with the watermarked pics? Do you really think someone is going to steal pics of a boat that needs a lot of cosmetic work to beautiful?


----------



## JFlanagan (Mar 4, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> A big concern of mine would be that your boat doesn't have any floatation foam. which means it will sink to the bottom if swamped or in a accident.
> 
> A second concern would be, how much does it leak... especially since it doesn't have floatation foam.
> 
> ...




It Does have Flotation Foam therefore it will not sink to the bottom if swamped or in an accident...

It Does not leak an ounce of water

And you are correct Sir, Safe boating is not overrated!

The watermark is due to a simple program to convert all of my project pictures down to forum size considering they where 16 mega pixel photos and saves me a lot of time. Yes I could post links to Photobucket and such but I find it much more user friendly when pictures are posted within the thread itself. Not to mention the program is free with the water marks and 50 bucks without it.

Any other Questions?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn good deal dude, the motor alone is worth 550+ in most states an the boat an trailer is worth at least 400 alone 9-15 hp's are really popular motors..


----------

